

Show HN: FeedHop – The simple, themeable newsreader - jameschambersco
http://feedhop.io

======
jameschambersco
This started as a personal project to learn React/Flux and has since morphed
into a standalone app. It's goal is to be a lightweight, fast, customisable
news reader with a focus on content.

------
hsx
I've been looking for another RSS reader for awhile and this looks pretty
cool, I requested an invite!

~~~
jameschambersco
Thanks! Invite sent.

~~~
hsx
Awesome, thanks!

